
OpenAI Supporters - picodguyo
https://blog.openai.com/openai-supporters/
======
chrisbennet
_" Additionally, Elon Musk will depart the OpenAI Board but will continue to
donate and advise the organization. As Tesla continues to become more focused
on AI, this will eliminate a potential future conflict for Elon."_

~~~
oulu2006
Bit of a nitpick, I read this sentence a few times because it sounded a little
confusing, but shouldn't that be:

"but will continue to donate to, and advise the organization..."

rather than just "to donate and advise..." sounds like he's donating OpenAI to
someone.

I'm unsure.

~~~
sparky_z
Think of it as "...will continue to donate and will continue to advise the
organization," with the repetition taken out.

~~~
hammock
Yes, but if the object had to be included for advise for clarity, you'd think
it'd have to be included for donate as well, no?

------
nafizh
Cool. Judging from his statements, he has very limited knowledge of the
current state-of-the-art in AI. Because he is a great entrepreneur, has
knowledge of other domains, people think he must know what he is saying about
AI too.

Edit: Original title had Elon Musk on it. My comment refers to him.

~~~
_emacsomancer_
Likewise, I'm tired of hearing about what Bill Gates thinks about such and
such big problem. Just because he was clever at manipulative business dealings
pushing 2nd rate OSes and milking billions from tax players, doesn't mean he
knows much about anything else.

~~~
reducesuffering
Please do some searching on the internet about what Gates knows about. There
are many articles and first hand accounts of the array of experts and topics
he familiarizes himself with.[0] He astounds high level researchers with his
domain knowledge.

[0][https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2006/06/16/my-first-billg-
rev...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2006/06/16/my-first-billg-review/)

~~~
wadkar
I believe the GP forgot /sarcasm tag

------
chrisfosterelli
The addition of Ashton Eaton and Brianne Theisen-Eaton, two olympic athletes
with no obvious ties to this, struck me as interesting. Does anyone have any
insight to that?

~~~
andreyk
They are being added as donors, not advisors, right? So some rich people with
interest in AI decided to support OpenAI, it seems.

~~~
oh_sigh
How exactly did the Eaton's become rich? I didn't realize there was that much
money in running, unless you are someone like Usain Bolt and have endorsement
deals.

~~~
bronson
It's only a google away: [https://heavy.com/sports/2016/08/ashton-eaton-net-
worth-endo...](https://heavy.com/sports/2016/08/ashton-eaton-net-worth-
endorsement-deals-sponsorships-salary-world-record-how-much-money-wealth-rio-
olympics/)

~~~
oh_sigh
Interesting. I was expecting you would need to have $50+M to be considered an
announced donor.

------
sidcool
>Elon Musk will depart the OpenAI Board but will continue to donate and advise
the organization. As Tesla continues to become more focused on AI, this will
eliminate a potential future conflict for Elon

Interesting.

------
omarforgotpwd
Makes sense, considering he already stole one of their best vision engineers
to lead the AutoPilot project.

~~~
toomuchtodo
“Provided a superior opportunity and compensation.”

These are people, you can’t “steal” them.

~~~
omarforgotpwd
If I was working for Open AI, or had donated or provided funding, I would
probably be angry that Elon moved a great engineer to Tesla because he thought
that was more important. I would wonder if we could truly build a great team
of if SpaceX and Tesla would just poach anyone exceptional.

~~~
greglindahl
I would hope that exceptional individuals would work wherever they choose. In
most cases the folks who stick with non-profits like that they're working for
a non-profit, even though the financial rewards are smaller than industry.

~~~
omarforgotpwd
People will generally go where they are paid the most, especially when
choosing between two companies both working on very exciting AI projects such
as Tesla and OpenAI. And Elon is setting (or at least influencing) what both
companies are willing to offer him.

~~~
greglindahl
OpenAI is not a company. It is a non-profit.

